# People's choice competition



## cheech (Aug 11, 2007)

Well doing my first competition for my sister's church.

They are having a people's choice award, cooking chicken and ribs. The church will supply the meat and the cookers (55 gallon barrels cut in half then  one half made into a lid)

Does any one have any suggestions for how to make the right stuff for a peoples choice competition?


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 11, 2007)

Must be grilling?


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 11, 2007)

You're already doing it Cheech. You just gotta show up and do your thing buster. Take your favorite rub and you're off to a winning start.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cheech, brine the chicken and smoke it all.  Load the charcoal on one end and meat on the other end.  Take your probe and ET-73 (I'm sure you have one) to check temps.

'nough said....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good Luck!

Dawg


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 11, 2007)

Crewdawg's got the chicken right, now take them ribs, rub em with some of Jeff's rub and your a winner!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 11, 2007)

Darn,  with all this talk about dead animal flesh, guess I gotta do a butt and fattie sunday....


----------



## cheech (Aug 12, 2007)

yes it does sound a bit like grilling but like it has been mention i will place the meat on onside and the heat on the other

some of the guys competing are nervous because my brother in law is bringing in a ringer   I just wish I knew who this ringer is


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 14, 2007)

Yo D, you leaving us hanging here, was the comp yesterday?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe it's you?


----------



## cheech (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah Debi that is what he told me too. That it is me but really I certainly do not feel like a ringer.


----------



## db bbq (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheech
Good rub and a SWEET sauce for the peoples choice, Not to spicey!!!!    Good Luck.....DB BBQ


----------



## cheech (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok so I found out it was not a "real competition".

They told me after the contest was half started that they will be judging on presentation (Like having a nice place setting for the judges to sample the food) Prior to the contest they said that it would not be on presentation 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The first and second place team boiled their ribs! 
I refuse to boil my ribs.

But it was a good time and my ribs and chicken tasted great. I found a person that has made ribs before and that helped a ton. (He knew what he was doing)

We had 15 racks of ribs and around 50 pieces of chicken and enough room to cook 4 ribs and 6 chickens.

I hope to have pictures later.


----------



## bud's bbq (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheech,

Sounds like you had a good time and am very proud that you stuck to the NBR credo  (no boiled ribs).

See you at Silver Lake.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 21, 2007)

That not fair you were robbed! How can they change the rules at the last minute? I know you had the best ribs because - well ... Your our Cheech!


----------



## cheech (Aug 23, 2007)

It was a festival type of get together as an outreach event.

They had remote controlled airplanes, square dancing, a clown, bounce things for the kids, popcorn, cotton candy, a band, etc

It was fun but with out rules that are stuck to it was a bit disappointing.


----------

